# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Couture Interview (video link)

## soo2bhuge

http://www.rawvegas.tv/watch.php?vID...d54fb4f07b0c52

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I like Randy a lot but give me a break...it's not about money, well hold on let me talk about money, but really it's not about money...but every one else make so much $$$, but did i say this wan't about money...oh but they get bonuses...but really it's not about money...shiat Bro if it ain't about the money don't talk about money...but is still like him...LOL...

----------


## Lexed

lol mike thats exactly how it is

----------


## Lexed

ROfl he said fedors name FEDORA

----------


## 305GUY

its not about money, its about PRIDE. They are slapping him in the face paying these pride guys who are just entering the UFC that much cash when Couture is one of the pioneers. Much respect to Randy!

----------


## D-Bo Dre

Randy is a class act! Although he expresses resentment by the way Dana and UFC org. has treated him throughout his career, he is the one that is having the last laugh.. He retires as a champ, has many things going for him, and most importantly has the respect of his fans (which is what really matters).. 

Even though its "Not all about the money!"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :LOL:

----------


## Pooks

> ROfl he said fedors name FEDORA


I think he was pronouncing it the russian way.. I dont know what that really is, but I know they spell it Fjdor.

----------


## Lexed

ya maybe dunno y though

----------


## BG

> its not about money, its about PRIDE. They are slapping him in the face paying these pride guys who are just entering the UFC that much cash when Couture is one of the pioneers. Much respect to Randy!


Agreed, I go see all his movies, even if they suc, he deserved more from the UFC, they suc Chucks dic like its the last one on earth and has half of the acomplishments Randy.

----------


## goose

> Agreed, I go see all his movies, even if they suc, he deserved more from the UFC, they suc Chucks dic like its the last one on earth and has half of the acomplishments Randy.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=es9y61kSgF0

----------


## BG

Its such a toss up who's a bigger asshole, Frank or Ken? They definitely should'nt be allowed to speak freely. I remember reading where Dana said he hated Frank more then Tito, but he and Tito could work business wise, he also said that int was impossible for him and Frank to workout business negocations( I couldnt even get a close spelling for the spell check to help  :Wink/Grin:  ). I think this is a horrible ploy for Frank to get into the UFC, honestly he's a badass fighter , but god I would hate to hear he and Joe Rogan have a conversation after a match.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> *Its such a toss up who's a bigger asshole, Frank or Ken? They definitely should'nt be allowed to speak freely.* I remember reading where Dana said he hated Frank more then Tito, but he and Tito could work business wise, he also said that int was impossible for him and Frank to workout business negocations( I couldnt even get a close spelling for the spell check to help  ). I think this is a horrible ploy for Frank to get into the UFC, honestly he's a badass fighter , but god I would hate to hear he and Joe Rogan have a conversation after a match.


+1! Theres no way Dana or "uncle Fester" would ever agree to a match like that.. What are they trying to do makes this a WWE event or something??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

btw its Negotiations  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BG

> btw its Negotiations


Thank you it actually really pissed me off I could'nt get it even with a spell check ! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## brigitte

thanks.....got to watch it

----------


## dank1970

> Agreed, I go see all his movies, even if they suc, he deserved more from the UFC, they suc Chucks dic like its the last one on earth and has half of the acomplishments Randy.


thats for sure!!! dana and the ufc owners for some reason like to take turns suckin off chuck and hughes I mean com on why the hell does matt deserve to fight for the title again? knock knock hello matt its dana its time for your annual cock sucking again. You know,I hope serra pulls out another win and then we can see how dana figures out another way to put hughes in the spotlight again.  :Asskiss:

----------


## sphincter

> its not about money, its about PRIDE. They are slapping him in the face paying these pride guys who are just entering the UFC that much cash when Couture is one of the pioneers. Much respect to Randy!


I agree, the money is one aspect to show appreciation and when they are giving the pride guys and other folks signing bonuses and pying them more than teh champ is getting, something is seriously wrong and it is a big disrespect in that aspect. Like he said, there were lots of things said/done to make him feel unwelcome and unappreciated and the money is one ofthose ways but HE FOUGHT ANYWAY since it wasn't about the money. if it were about the money he wouldn't have come back to the UFC after his first retirement..

----------

